# His Royal Highness



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Minoush today, almost 16 weeks.. . Showing me how nice he looks without a collar. Still cutting out knots, he doesn't stay still very long.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*wow beautiful, very very pretty.*


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

just stunning, and great pics...


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: I'l swop you Louie just found a huge tat in his pants   :lol:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous with his movie star good looks:001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous, handsome boy :001_wub: I love the middle picture


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone! LOL DB, I bet Louie keeps you busy, he's got all that gorgeous long coat :001_wub:. So funny I didn't get it in the photo, but he'd been batting around an open marker and the white fur around his front paws is all bright red/orange.:lol:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

He is so so so beautiful i want to eat him


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you all very much for your lovely comments! Minoush would say thanks but he's totally oblivious, hehehe!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He is a very handsome boy,which will no doubt have been noticed by all his "subjects"


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww sooooooo beautiful


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

he is an absolute beauty,
wish he was mine,
michelle x


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It's a strange feeling showing your pet photographs proudly-it's a new thing for me,:001_wub::lol:


----------

